# I get notifications and emails but cannot reply through my app



## LaurenC

Hi guys I get notifications and emails apparently for this sub category called spiritual warfare underneath the puritanboard but when I open up the thread of comments from my notification it either tells me I am not allowed to look at it at all or it tells me I do not have permission to reply. Does anyone know what is wrong I would really like to learn how to use this app correctly and be able to communicate here. My only choice was to post this instead of replying to a comment that someone wrote about that I got through my notification

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurenC

The one that I cannot reply on but can see the entire thread is called " I cannot Escape legalism", from about 6 hours ago, by Jeremy. It might mean that he closed the comments but it also seems odd that I get this type of thing quite often where I cannot read the thread at all or I cannot reply but my notifications keep telling me about these posts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Lauren,

The thread in question you are trying to access using Tapatalk is in a restricted forum. It is in the Pastoral Concerns forum. At the page note the description:

"Discussions related to Shepherding and Counseling Issues. This is not a forum for open discussion and responses should normally be limited to Pastors and Elders to give counsel on an issue."

I suspect this is why you are getting the privilege error message.


----------



## LaurenC

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Lauren,
> 
> The thread in question you are trying to access using Tapatalk is in a restricted forum. It is in the Pastoral Concerns forum. At the page note the description:
> 
> "Discussions related to Shepherding and Counseling Issues. This is not a forum for open discussion and responses should normally be limited to Pastors and Elders to give counsel on an issue."
> 
> I suspect this is why you are getting the privilege error message.


So do you know why I am even getting notifications for a group or thread or topic that I am not even allowed to be part of? That's what part that doesn't make sense is why I get notifications for something I'm not even signed up for? Although sometimes in the same exact subgroup under something I think it's called spiritual warfare, I am able to comment on some other people's post so the whole thing doesn't seem consistent that's all but thank you for trying to explain it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NaphtaliPress

The thread was originally posted in an open forum and you received the notice; then a moderator subsequently moved it to a restricted forum as more appropriate; hence the lack of access. We do this more often than you would think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LaurenC

NaphtaliPress said:


> The thread was originally posted in an open forum and you received the notice; then a moderator subsequently moved it to a restricted forum as more appropriate; hence the lack of access. We do this more often than you would think.


Thank you I just saw this exclamation today and unfortunately did not get a notification about your response. Wow the system here is quite interesting as far as user-friendliness but I'm glad I saw your answer thank you for taking the time to write it. It's too bad that things will get moved into a limited access after beginning with people who might have been interested in the question and the answers that were soon to come so I hope moderators will consider if something begins in a visible chat room to not move it for those who might have wanted to keep up ( aka kind of a strange / unhelpful choice to move it into an inaccessible area)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurenC

LaurenC said:


> Thank you I just saw this exclamation today and unfortunately did not get a notification about your response. Wow the system here is quite interesting as far as user-friendliness but I'm glad I saw your answer thank you for taking the time to write it. It's too bad that things will get moved into a limited access after beginning with people who might have been interested in the question and the answers that were soon to come so I hope moderators will consider if something begins in a visible chat room to not move it for those who might have wanted to keep up ( aka kind of a strange / unhelpful choice to move it into an inaccessible area)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Typo, explanation*

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NaphtaliPress

LaurenC said:


> come so I hope moderators will consider if something begins in a visible chat room to not move it for those who might have wanted to keep up ( aka kind of a strange / unhelpful choice to move it into an inaccessible area)


We move stuff when we determine it needs to be; so, yes, we are not simply being arbitrary. It is impossible to unring the bell if something that should not have been posted in a general forum begins that way. On the new platform, when someone quotes you should receive an alert.


----------



## LaurenC

NaphtaliPress said:


> We move stuff when we determine it needs to be; so, yes, we are not simply being arbitrary. It is impossible to unring the bell if something that should not have been posted in a general forum begins that way. On the new platform, when someone quotes you should receive an alert.


Okay thanks for the alert idea hopefully I'll get them in the future more consistently. And I guess you're saying that if original poster decided to post in a certain topic but the moderators feel it should be moved that's why it happens? Is there a way to request to see the other hidden forums so that we can continue what we started even if the original poster put it in the wrong place according to the moderators?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## NaphtaliPress

LaurenC said:


> Okay thanks for the alert idea hopefully I'll get them in the future more consistently. And I guess you're saying that if original poster decided to post in a certain topic but the moderators feel it should be moved that's why it happens? Is there a way to request to see the other hidden forums so that we can continue what we started even if the original poster put it in the wrong place according to the moderators?


If we simply move a thread to a forum that is generally members only instead of public, the links get updated and you won't even know it. If we move a thread to a restricted audience forum (like elders only), only those who are members or meet the qualifications to be a member of that restricted forum will have access.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LaurenC

NaphtaliPress said:


> If we simply move a thread to a forum that is generally members only instead of public, the links get updated and you won't even know it. If we move a thread to a restricted audience forum (like elders only), only those who are members or meet the qualifications to be a member of that restricted forum will have access.


Okay that makes sense thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

